# AIM assessment



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello I have been following the forums related to migrating to Australia.

I have got a positive skill assessment from AIM for Sales & marketing. I have got the ielts cleared with Listening - 7.5 , Reading - 6 , Writing - 7 , Speaking - 6

Can you guys help me in suggesting which visa option shall i opt for in the EOI? Subclass 189 or 190.

Also if the above mentioned scores would help as I have already got 60 points if i still consider the Ielts scores to be 6 bands in each module.

Thanks in advance.

Vikas


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

vikascopper said:


> Hello I have been following the forums related to migrating to Australia.
> 
> I have got a positive skill assessment from AIM for Sales & marketing. I have got the ielts cleared with Listening - 7.5 , Reading - 6 , Writing - 7 , Speaking - 6
> 
> ...


I suggest you go through 189 visa option and this is the best in my view


----------



## vikascopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks VVC,

Also wanted to check which state will have my skills in demand. Western Australia or South Australia, EOI has the option of selecting the preferred state, am not sure about which state has reached the occupation ceiling for Sale and Marketing.

REgards,
Vikas


----------



## ligia (Dec 11, 2012)

vikascopper said:


> Thanks VVC,
> 
> Also wanted to check which state will have my skills in demand. Western Australia or South Australia, EOI has the option of selecting the preferred state, am not sure about which state has reached the occupation ceiling for Sale and Marketing.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,
Congrats for your positive assessment! I also sent my documents at AIM for Sales and Marketing Manager assessment in november, but unfortunately I received a negative answer. I want to try again. But i want to succeed this time.
If you are kind, and want to help, please send me a copy of your documents (job description,organization chart) by email 
( b c . l i g i a @ y a h o o . c o m -all letters together). Just to check what did i do wrong... Thanks in advance!
About your question... I only found Sales & Marketing Manager on South Australia's list (visa 190).

All the best, Ligia


----------



## dhavalmasrani (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, Congratulations for the positive skill assessment. I am planning to send apply for skill assessment under Sales and Marketing. I am a Senior Brand Manager with 9 years of experience in total. Any tips/point of view about the chances of getting positive skill assessment? 
Thanks
Dhaval


----------



## damil (May 18, 2013)

vikascopper said:


> Hello I have been following the forums related to migrating to Australia.
> 
> I have got a positive skill assessment from AIM for Sales & marketing. I have got the ielts cleared with Listening - 7.5 , Reading - 6 , Writing - 7 , Speaking - 6
> 
> ...


 hi Vikas - congrats on +ve assessment by AIM , i think u might need to do ur ielts again as SA i sthe only state offereing sales n mkting option and they req 7 bands in each catagory. I have logged an application for assessment for same catagory to AIM and waiting for results. lets hope for +ve outcome inshaAllah.


----------



## damil (May 18, 2013)

i m bit concerned about my organizational chart and position description, although i m directly reporting to CED but still have doubts. I m in textile field for almost 16 yrs serving as mkt mgr.
if possible cud u pls send me ur organizational chart and position description u sent to AIM , i just wana go thru it. please.


----------



## damil (May 18, 2013)

vikascopper said:


> Hello I have been following the forums related to migrating to Australia.
> 
> I have got a positive skill assessment from AIM for Sales & marketing. I have got the ielts cleared with Listening - 7.5 , Reading - 6 , Writing - 7 , Speaking - 6
> 
> ...





ligia said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Congrats for your positive assessment! I also sent my documents at AIM for Sales and Marketing Manager assessment in november, but unfortunately I received a negative answer. I want to try again. But i want to succeed this time.
> If you are kind, and want to help, please send me a copy of your documents (job description,organization chart) by email
> ( b c . l i g i a @ y a h o o . c o m -all letters together). Just to check what did i do wrong... Thanks in advance!
> ...


 Hi ligia - i m also waiting for my results from AIM , can we share our docs that we sent to AIM , may be that can help us a bit. actually i showed 15 yrs experience in textiles as manager merchandising (basically I m responsible for all sales n mkt activities) and directly report to CED . my current job is about 6 yrs of expp while my last job was about 9 yrs but its been closed down so i just sent my breif position descrition of my last job . now thay hv asked my old org chart n subordinate descptin which i told them i cant requst as company has been closed down. pls advise ur thoughts.


----------



## damil (May 18, 2013)

damil said:


> Hi ligia - i m also waiting for my results from AIM , can we share our docs that we sent to AIM , may be that can help us a bit. actually i showed 15 yrs experience in textiles as manager merchandising (basically I m responsible for all sales n mkt activities) and directly report to CED . my current job is about 6 yrs of expp while my last job was about 9 yrs but its been closed down so i just sent my breif position descrition of my last job . now thay hv asked my old org chart n subordinate descptin which i told them i cant requst as company has been closed down. pls advise ur thoughts.


my email address is "hans then underscore then me7 (no space) and it is hotmail.


----------



## hemanthmathad (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello Team,

I am applying for Supply and Distribution Manager assessment to AIM. Any tips will be helpful. I have overall 10 years of experience and have more than 6 years of experience managing teams. I have had direct reportees and they too have reportee under them. Any additional tip will help me. Please guide

Regards,
Hemanth


----------



## kuloema (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Ligia, have you been successful the second time? The post is some older now, but anyway - have you received any samples for the organizational chart? 

Thanks, Luba


----------



## hemanthmathad (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello,
I have submitted my application to AIM on 30th October and the same was delivered on 4th November. When will they submit the application to bank for payment. I see my Credit Card is not charged yet. 

Is there email id where I can confirm or should I wait for some more days.

Please reply

Thanks


----------



## Hhnxjd (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aim assess*

Hi, I'm looking to get assessed by aim for state migration. I don't think it will be an issue but the one thing I am worried about is them checking with my current employer as I am on a 457 and think it will jeopardise my current employment. Will they actually contact my current employer or just the referee I put on the form? Also, is there an alternative to having the boss sign the charts and documents? Notary maybe?

Any other suggestions would help as well. Do I have to get the state nomination before the aim assessment or is it wise dothat first? Thanks in advance


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, Friends , Please advice 

I have below qualifications and experience and need AIM assessment as Marketing Manager. I have Job offer from Sydney .


Can please someone suggest about my chances...

Qualifications :

Bachelors in Computer Applications
Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management
Masters in Business Administration

Experience :
Marketing Manager - 12 Months (Full Time)

Is it possible to get assessed with less experience i.e. 12 months as I have relevant qualifications at masters level ?

If organisation is small , Do i still need 3 managers reporting me ?


thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

harry5654 said:


> If organisation is small , Do i still need 3 managers reporting me ?


Small organizations are scrutinized more rigorously as there are more chances of visa fraud.


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, 

Danav 

I can understand it , but if everything is genuine can i get positive assessment


----------



## Krishaw (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi

Can anyone help with the ORG chart sample?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Krishaw said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help with the ORG chart sample?


I wish i could but my old laptop had some issues and i have lost all the data.

Its a normal hierarchy chart, which you can easily make or download examples from google.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dikshita Vyas (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi all,
I will submitting my application for assessment to AIM this week under Human Resource Manager [132311].
I needed some more clarity for the requirements of education documents. Do I need to apply for additional documents at the University (University of Mumbai) or do I need to get my mark-sheets and certificates verified as true copy?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dik****a Vyas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will submitting my application for assessment to AIM this week under Human Resource Manager [132311].
> 
> I needed some more clarity for the requirements of education documents. Do I need to apply for additional documents at the University (University of Mumbai) or do I need to get my mark-sheets and certificates verified as true copy?


Are you applying online?? If yes then coloured scan copies of mark sheets and degree will suffice. If you are scanning photocopies then those needs to be notarised.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dikshita Vyas (Mar 17, 2020)

No. AIM isn't online application. Have to send physical documents to them.


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

well, actually, they have changed their rules and they now accept applications by email as well.
check their web site for the latest news and requirements 
https://managersandleaders.com.au/resources/skilled-migration/


Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## Ishara.ME (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello. My husband was Regional Sales Manager and reported to the Senior Director. He did not have managers reporting to him, but senior product staff junior product staff and assistant staff and interns. Would be be able to get a positive skills assessment for Sales and Marketing manager with AIM. He has a job offer but the assessment is holding him back. Jobs are hard to come by now, and don't want to withdraw application 😞 
Any advice would help. There seems to be no other assessment for middle Sales Managers.


----------

